# Trivia 11/2



## luckytrim (Nov 2, 2019)

trivia 11/2
DID YOU KNOW...
Jimmy Hoffa's middle name was Riddle...

1. Which city is considered the birthplace of the Renaissance  ?
  a. - Florence
  b. - Venice
  c. - Milan
  d. - Naples
2. Who replaced Philippine President Ferdinand Marcos in  1986?
3. In 1956 the Suez Canal was nationalized. Which country did  this?
4. Which online service does the company 'Trivago' specialize  in?
5. On what river was the capital city of Rome  built?
6. Can you name the hotel in which Senator Robert Kennedy was  assassinated 
?
7. What was Alfred Nobel's Country of birth ?
  a. - Denmark
  b. - Sweden
  c. - Norway
  d. - Belgium
8. Dates in History ;  October 29, 1929 ??

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Both Robert E. Lee and Ulysses S. Grant were slave  owners...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. Corazon Aquino
3. Egypt
4. Hotel bookings
5. the Tiber
6. Ambassador Hotel
7. - b
8. Stock Market Crashed

TRUTH !!
Both Grant and Lee owned slaves

Between 1854-1859 Grant was living with his wife and children  at his
father-in-law's White Haven estate in St. Louis, Missouri.  During this
period he personally owned a slave named "William Jones" who  Grant freed on
March 29, 1859. No further information is available, because  the only
evidence that Grant ever owned or even knew Jones is the bill  of manumission
handwritten by Grant that freed him. However, Julia Dent's  (his wife's)
family owned many slaves and she grew up among them at White  Haven. Robert
E. Lee never purchased any slaves although he inherited quite  a few from his
father-in-law, George Washington Parke Custis. Custis had  recommended in his
will that if the estate were fiscally stable or otherwise  within 5 years
that the slaves should be freed. On December 29, 1862, Lee  freed the
inherited slaves, which since Custis died on October 10, 1857  makes it about
2 months past the 5 year mark he specified in his will.  Exploring the Past:
Did Ulysses S. Grant Own Slaves During the Civil War? Sacco,  Nicco, June 29,
2015. National Park Service: Arlington House, The Robert E.  Lee Memorial:
Slavery at Arlington. Wikipedia: George Washington Parke  Custis.


----------

